# usb midi controller oxygen 49



## LPG (May 14, 2007)

Hi,

a few weeks ago, I bought an M-audio oxygen 49 usb midi controller. the main problem is, I can't get the thing to work!
I've tried everything:
-update drivers
-update windows
-update mainboard
-reïnstall windows
- bought new PCI card for USB
-...

every time I get the same message when I plug it in, windows doesn't recognize it. I've tried it on another PC and there it works fine from the first time... I don't know what to do anymore!

Any help is more than welcome!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in the device manager click on view at the top and then show hidden devices
then uninstall all usb listings from the device manager
turn the computer off and unplug all usb
reboot twice and replug in your usb


----------



## LPG (May 14, 2007)

OK I've tried that, but I still get the message "USB device is not recognized".
I have some on-board USB ports, so I couldn't disconnect all of them... The strange thing is that windows first gives the message "USB device not recognized" and then it says "new USB device found". When I check the map where it searches for the drivers, everything seems ok, but it always says that the drivers couldn't be found:4-dontkno


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you only disconnect all the plugs that are plugged in to usb ports
you uninstall all listings in the device manager
did it come with a software disk


----------



## LPG (May 14, 2007)

dai said:


> you only disconnect all the plugs that are plugged in to usb ports
> you uninstall all listings in the device manager
> did it come with a software disk


I did that:smile: 
It came with a software cd, but I've also downloaded the newest version of the drivers. Neither works


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

have you tried it with all other usb disconnected cepting for k/b and mouse if they are usb


----------



## LPG (May 14, 2007)

dai said:


> have you tried it with all other usb disconnected cepting for k/b and mouse if they are usb


yes:smile:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

have you a powered hub or can you borrow one to try it with


----------



## LPG (May 14, 2007)

dai said:


> have you a powered hub or can you borrow one to try it with


I don't have that, maybe I can borrow it, but the manual says it doesn't work on hubs to install...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

that does not make sense to me 
i have asked someone else if they have any suggestion on it


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Any yellow or red flags in Device Manager?

Is your sound card set to ASIO or WDM mode?

After looking through some FAQs and m-audio forums, I found a few things which might point us in the right direction. No guarantees though, as they aren't specifically for your problem.


*http://www.m-audio.com/index.php?do=support.faq&ID=272f41d44b745244cf1657a51d183599*


> Unplugging your M-Audio USB audio interface (such as the FastTrack USB) while M-Audio's Session software is running may cause audio processing to fail when the device is plugged back in. Also, unplugging your audio interface while Session is running can cause the auto-configuration of your audio hardware to malfunction the next time Session is launched, causing session to default to your computer’s built-in sound card, instead of your low-latency M-Audio hardware.
> 
> If Session’s audio hardware auto-configuration function does fail for any reason, M-Audio recommends doing the following:
> 
> ...



*http://www.m-audio.com/index.php?do=support.faq&ID=6a9f49d7baa4fcc087d25acbdd34f27f*


> Problems with USB devices - USB Root Hub Power Management problems
> 
> Q: My M-Audio USB Audio- or MIDI interface fails to install, doesn't work after installation, or drops out of the system every now and then. What could be the cause of this?
> 
> ...



*http://www.m-audio.com/index.php?do=support.faq&ID=68d9fec9845bab0dae44487110ab692f*


> USB hubs
> Q: I used up all of my computers built-in USB ports. Can I use a USB hub to connect my M-Audio device to my computer?
> 
> A: Do not use a USB hub during the driver installation! Install the drivers with M-Audio USB device connected directly to your Computer’s USB ports without using a hub. Once the drivers are installed and verified that your M-Audio interface works as expected that way, you can test the device with a USB hub to see if it still works properly. Most USB hubs we've tested worked fine with MIDISport Series products and Keystation Series MIDI controllers. When using a USB audio device on a USB hub, keep in mind that all devices that are connected to the same hub have to share the native USB port's bandwidth. This means that it is more likely to run into problems when the bandwidth limit of the USB port is reached.
> ...


----------



## LPG (May 14, 2007)

koala said:


> Any yellow or red flags in Device Manager?
> 
> Is your sound card set to ASIO or WDM mode?


Only when I plug in the device, I can see a yellow flag (sometimes). But most of the time, the unknown evice isn't even listed...

My sound card is normally set to ASIO (where can I check this?)


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you've installed the ASIO driver off the software CD, then you will be able to use it in the keyboard's recording software and change settings in the ASIO Control Panel to improve latency. This shouldn't stop Windows from detecting the USB device though, so don't worry about this until we can get you connected.

Go into BIOS and disable Legacy USB support, then reboot.


----------



## LPG (May 14, 2007)

koala said:


> Go into BIOS and disable Legacy USB support, then reboot.


Ok done that, but same result. Would it help if I uninstall every usb device in the device manager again?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

It's worth a try. Are you logged in as admin when you install the drivers?


----------



## LPG (May 14, 2007)

Well I've tried it and now the keyboard keeps on disappearing and showing in the device manager as unknown device. When I click it, it says no drivers are installed, but when I point out the map location of the drivers it says the drivers couldn't be found. The message always changes from "no drivers installed" to "device is not connected" and back again.
I am always logged in as admin.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

are you logged in as the actual admin,or a user with admin rights


----------



## LPG (May 14, 2007)

I logged in as admin and repeated all of the steps above, but the result is still the same...


----------

